
FDA approves breakthrough medical device to treat ADHD in children - rm2889
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/fda-approves-breakthrough-adhd-medical-device-to-treat-children/
======
djhaskin987
> The device is about the size of a cellphone and has a wire that attaches to
> a patch. You place that patch on the child's forehead and they wear it
> overnight...it seems to be on par with non stimulant medications

First, no way I'm getting my kid to put a patch on her head and keep it there
overnight.

Second, non stimulant medications just don't work that well for me and I doubt
they'd work well with my kids. (I have ADHD too.)

